# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Αδυνάτισμα!

## kallia13

Χρησιμοποίησε κανείς χάπια για λιποδιάλυση? όπως το ΜΗΛΟΞΥΔΟ? Υπάρχουν παρενέργειες?

----------


## Sofia

kallia αυτα ειναι αηδίες...τί μηλοξυδο κ ανανας ....σωστή διατροφή κ γυμναστικη εχουν αποτελεσματα κ μονο αυτα.

----------


## vxnv

Υπαρχει κατι αποτελεσματικο: ΟΧΙ ΜΑΣΑ!

----------


## ENIGMA

το μηλοξυδο ειναι λιποδιαλυτικο (ενα απο τα πολλα)και μπορεις να το βαλεις και στην σαλατουλα σου..αλλα διαφωνω καθετα με τα χαπια αδυνατισματος..αν θες τοσο πολυ κατι πινε λεκιθινη που ειναι φυσικο προιον..

----------


## TC

Έχει ακολουθήσει κανείς εδώ τη δίαιτα με τη σκόνη Prevent?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by TC_
> Έχει ακολουθήσει κανείς εδώ τη δίαιτα με τη σκόνη Prevent?


ΤC, τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό;

----------


## Sofia

οταν ημουν Αγγλια ειχα δοκιμασει μια διαιτα με σκονες...δεν με βοηθησε καθολου...(αν εννοεις αυτο που αντικαθιστα γευματα με ενα ροφημα).

πιστευω εκ του αποτελεσματος ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ στη γυμναστικη κ στη διατροφη.Σιγουρα πραγματα.

----------


## TC

Ναι, αυτό εννοώ, που αντικαθιστάς 2 γεύματα με το ρόφημα και τρώς ένα κανονικό γεύμα την ημέρα.


Σοφία, συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω για τη γυμναστική και τη διατροφή.
Αλλά όταν λόγω σωματικών προβλημάτων δεν μπορεί κανείς να κάνει γυμναστική και χρειάζεται να χάσει κάποια κιλά γρήγορα (στην αρχή, μετά να μπει βεβαίως σε πρόγραμμα διατροφής), τιιιιι κάνει;;;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Kαι γω τη μισώ τη γυμναστική. Eν τω μεταξύ, αντιλαμβάνομαι πως όσο περνούν τα χρόνια, όλο και πιο δύσκολα τα χάνεις τα ...ρημάδια. 
Bέβαια, όλοι οι διαιτολόγοι επιμένουν πως πρέπει να τρώμε πέντε γεύματα την ημέρα για να ενεργοποιείται ο μεταβολισμός....

----------


## TC

αχ... καθόλου δεν τη μισώ τη γυμναστική...
και μου λείπει πολύ...

και ναι, όσο περνάν τα χρόνια, τόσο πιο δύσκολο είναι να χάσεις κιλά, ιδιαίτερα όταν η δουλειά σου είναι πολύωρη και καθιστική και δεν μπορείς να πας στο γυμναστήριο ένα 3ωράκι μετά...


πώς τα χάνουμε λοιπόν... για πείτε κανα μαγικό!

----------


## krino

τισι, νομιζω γνωριζεις οτι το μυστικο ειναι το να προσεχεις τι βαζεις στο στομα σου.
Η γυμναστικη βοηθαει αλλα σε αλλο επιπεδο.
Το α+ω ειναι να τρως σωστα διατροφικα προιοντα.


Πιστευω οτι αμα θες να το ψαξεις πιο σοβαρα πρεπει να επισκεφτεις ενα διαιτολογο/διατροφολογο να σου πει στο περιπου τι να αποφυγεις και τι να τρως ελευθερα.
Χμμμ η αποψη μου ειναι κατοπιν εμπειριας.

;)

----------


## TC

Πήγα.
Απογοητεύτηκα.
Και από την ίδια και από το σύστημά της.
Χώρια που ενώ άρχισα να χάνω κάποιο βάρος, δεν έκανα καθόλου καύσεις με αυτά που έτρωγα.
Τες πα... ψάχνω για μαγικά είπαμε!!! :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by TC_
> Πήγα.
> Απογοητεύτηκα.
> Και από την ίδια και από το σύστημά της.
> Χώρια που ενώ άρχισα να χάνω κάποιο βάρος, δεν έκανα καθόλου καύσεις με αυτά που έτρωγα.
> Τες πα... ψάχνω για μαγικά είπαμε!!! :D


Kαι γω να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν τους έχω και σε μεγάλη εκτίμιση.
Ένα \"μαγικό\" ας πούμε, είναι να τρως πολλές πρωτείνες με μαρούλι...

Eγώ είχα χάσει εφτά κιλά σε 2,5 εβδομάδες έτσι.
Eίναι βέβαια βλακεία, αλλά ΄\'εχει αποτέλεσμα....

----------


## Manos88

Θεοφανία αυτός δεν είναι και ο λόγος που οι άνθρωποι όσο μεγαλώνουν παίρνουν κιλά και κάνουν κοιλίτσες; πέφτει ο μεταβολισμός σου ΚΑΘΕ χρόνο... μπορείς να πειραματιστείς με διάφορα κομπιουτεράκια...

TC, όταν έχεις σωματικό πρόβλημα και δεν μ πορείς να ασκηθείς κάνεις απλά διατροφή... τι νομίζεις ότι με την γυμναστική πόσο να κάψεις 300 θερμίδες και πολύ σου λέω; 80% είναι διατροφή 20% γυμναστική.

Εγώ ήμουν 1,85 και 120 (παχύσαρκος) κιλά πριν 9 μήνες και τώρα έφτασα τα ιδανικά 85 με μηδαμινή γυμναστική... βέβαια τα πρώτα κιλά τα έχασα πολύ γρήγορα λόγω κρίσεως που είχα πάθει και δεν έβαζα μπουκιά στο στόμα μου για δύο ολόκληρες βδομάδες. Με την γυμναστική όμως θα σφίξεις και είναι απαραίτητη απλά στην αρχή που λες εσυ δεν είναι θέμα. Αντιθέτως δεν πρέπει να αρχίζεις πολύ απότομα γιατί ζορίζεις τον οργανισμό σου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Manos88_
> Θεοφανία αυτός δεν είναι και ο λόγος που οι άνθρωποι όσο μεγαλώνουν παίρνουν κιλά και κάνουν κοιλίτσες; πέφτει ο μεταβολισμός σου ΚΑΘΕ χρόνο... μπορείς να πειραματιστείς με διάφορα κομπιουτεράκια...
> 
> TC, όταν έχεις σωματικό πρόβλημα και δεν μ πορείς να ασκηθείς κάνεις απλά διατροφή... τι νομίζεις ότι με την γυμναστική πόσο να κάψεις 300 θερμίδες και πολύ σου λέω; 80% είναι διατροφή 20% γυμναστική.
> 
> Εγώ ήμουν 1,85 και 120 (παχύσαρκος) κιλά πριν 9 μήνες και τώρα έφτασα τα ιδανικά 85 με μηδαμινή γυμναστική... βέβαια τα πρώτα κιλά τα έχασα πολύ γρήγορα λόγω κρίσεως που είχα πάθει και δεν έβαζα μπουκιά στο στόμα μου για δύο ολόκληρες βδομάδες. Με την γυμναστική όμως θα σφίξεις και είναι απαραίτητη απλά στην αρχή που λες εσυ δεν είναι θέμα. Αντιθέτως δεν πρέπει να αρχίζεις πολύ απότομα γιατί ζορίζεις τον οργανισμό σου.



Συγχαρητήρια! Mπράβο σου, ειλικρινά, είναι πολύ δύσκολο.
Eγώ έχω γύρω στα οκτώ κιλά παραπάνω, αλλά επειδή έπαιρνα για δυο μήνες εισπνεόμενη κορτιζόνη για το άσθμα μου, δε λένε να φύγουν με τίποτα.
Tώρα παίρνω πιο ελαφρύ φάρμακο και είμαι στην προσπάθεια.

Aυτό που λες με τη διατροφή είναι πολύ σωστό, αλλά πριν λίγο καιρό είχα πάει Παρίσι και επί τρεις μέρες περπατούσαμε όλη μέρα και τρώγαμε σα τα βόδια. Σε πληροφορώ πως όταν γύρισα είχα χάσει δυο κιλά απ το περπάτημα!!!
Mου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση γιατί όπως είπα δεν μου αρέσει η γυμναστική.

Περιττό φυσικά να πω, πως εκτός από ποδήλατο και μηχάνημα για κοιλιακούς, έχω KAI διάδρομο εδώ και ένα χρόνο, στον οποίο έχω ανεβεί-μετρημένες-τέσσερις φορές!

----------


## Manos88

δύο κιλά τι όμως; δεν είναι καλό να κοιτάς μόνο την ζυγαριά σου αφού 2 κιλά μπορεί να είναι από υγρά μέχρι μυικός ιστός... όταν χάνεις πολύ γρήγορα 2-3-4 κιλά - ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό είναι ΝΕΡΟ... προσπάθησε να χάσεις έτσι 10 κιλά όμως... δεν θα γίνει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σου λέω ότι τρώγαμε πιο πολύ από ότι και στην Eλλάδα.
Eγώ περίμενα ότι θα έχω πάρει, γιατί στα περισσότερα ταξίδια το ρίχνω στο φαγητό, λόγω τοπικών γεύσεων που θέλω να τις δοκιμάσω όλες!
Aπλά, περπατήσαμε υπερβολικά πολύ...

Σίγουρα δεν ήταν υγρά. Άσε που μου μπήκε το τζιν και έπαθα σοκ!

----------


## Manos88

Γιαυτό σου λέω και εγώ ότι ήταν ίσως ήταν υγρά... δεν μπορείς να το ξέρεις παρά όταν σταματήσεις και ξαναρχίσεις να τρως. Αν σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα τα ξαναβάλεις σημαίνει ότι ήταν υγρά... άμα σου πάρει καιρό τότε καλώς. 

Επίσης... όταν λες υπερβολικό περπάτημα; γιατί π.χ. 3 ώρες περπάτημα ή γυμναστική την ημέρα δεν χωράει όταν έχεις πολυάσχολη ζωή με παιδιά σπίτι δουλειά συζύγους... είναι ουτοπία καθώς και τα 5-6 γεύματα που μας προτείνουν όχι μόνο οι διαιτολόγοι... όλοι από γιατρούς μέχρι γυμναστές. 

Λοιπόν το θέμα είναι απλό. Όσο πιο γρήγορα τα χάσεις τα κιλά τόσο πιο γρήγορα ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να τα πάρεις. Δεν σημαίνει ότι θα τα πάρεις κιόλας... αλλά όταν θες να χάσεις 10 κιλά άμα τα χάσεις πάνω στον μήνα - εάν δεν κάνεις προσεκτική συντήρηση - θα τα πάρεις μέσα στον επόμενο εύκολα. Ούτε που θα το καταλάβεις...

----------


## kallia13

Εγώ άρχισα να πέρνω herbalife και στον 1 μήνα έχασα 3-4 κιλά και μετά έπρεπε να αρχίσω τα yasmin (αντισυλληπτικά) με συνταγή γιατρού και μου είχαν πει ότι δεν παχαίνουν. Ενώ από την μέρα που τα άρχισα και μετά έχω βάλει το 1 κιλό και νιώθω φουσκωμένη και για τον επόμενο 1 μήνα δεν έχασα τπτ... :(

----------


## kallia13

Ακόμα όταν τελειώνω την δίαιτα δεν έχω τη δύναμη να κάνει την συντήρηση που πρέπει..
Έχω μάθει από μικρή συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα(μεγάλη) και δεν τρώω μέχρι κορεσμού αλλά κάτι παραπάνω....Ακόμη τις περισσότερες φορές προτιμώ τα παχυντικά φαγητά αντί του αντιθέτου σε κάποιο τραπέζι...δεν έχω την δυναμη να πω δεν θα φάω τόσο ή δεν θα φάω αυτό...με πιάνει λιγούρα....

----------


## Έλξη

Το μαγικό ειναι να τρως λιγο απο όλες τις τροφές. 5 μικρα γευματα την ημερα. Νερο μπολικο και λιγο περπατημα για φυσική κατάσταση. 
Επίσης οποια διαιτα υπόσχετε 10 κιλα σε μια εβδομαδα κτλ ειναι απάτη. Διαλύεται ο μεταβολισμος, χανεται ο μυικός ιστός και υγρά απο το σώμα. Σε λιγους μήνες μπαίνουν τα διπλάσια. Τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής εχουν αποτέλεσμα αλλα ειναι επικινδυνα γιατί χανεις, αλλα δεν μπορείς να τα παίρνεις εφ όρου ζωής, οπότε μολις τα σταματας ο οργανισμός παθαίνει στερητικό συνδρομο και αρχίσει και αποθηκεύει -απο αμυνα -λίπος. Καταλαβαινεις το αποτέλεσμα μετα, παίρνεις τα κιλά πίσω σε πολυ μικρό διαστημα. Το μιλόξιδο για σαλατα καλό ειναι, σε χαπί ομως οχι. Ολα αυτά μεταβολίζονται στο συκώτι και δεν ξερεις τι αλλα δυνατά χημικά εχουν που δεν τα γραφουν. Τα αποτελεσματα ειναι τα ιδια με τα συμπληρώματα.
Εγω γυμνάζομαι χρόνια και η διατροφή ειναι το καλύτερο για ενα οχι αδύνατο σωμα αλλα ιδανικό. Βεβαια οι θερμίδες που χρειάζομαι ειναι πολλες, λογω γυμναστικής, αλλα οι γυμναστριές μου, μου απαγόρευσαν οτιδήποτε σε φαρμακα, σκόνες πρωτείνης, κρέμες κτλ. ουτε καν τα \"μπαρ\" πλούσια σε βιταμίνες, πρωτείνες κ.α., που κυκλοφορούν στα μαρκετ και στα αλλα γυμναστήρια. 

1500-1800 θερμίδες ειναι για τις γυναικες. Απο αυτές 15% πρωτεινες, 60% υδατάνθρακες, 10% λίπος καλό, και 15% λαχανικα και φρουτα ημερησίως. 2-3 λιτρα νερο την ημέρα. 1 φορά το μήνα τηγανιτά. Και ελαχιστο αλάτι. 

Η διατροφή θελει θυσία και ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ, αλλα και χωρις γυμναστική το αποτέλεσμα ειναι εκπληκτικό. Δεν χανεις κιλα μονο αλλα αλλαζει και ο σωματότυπος.

----------


## kallia13

Δλδ τώρα όταν τελείωσω με αυτά τα συμπληρώματα που πέρνω να αρχίσω αμέσω διατροφή για να μην τα ξαναπάρω 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ έλξη μου να σε καλά!!!

Ξέρεις κάτι για τα yasmin ;

----------


## Έλξη

Ναι kallia13 νομίζω πως η διατροφή ειναι το καλύτερο. Τα yasmin δεν τα ξέρω. Εγω επαιρνα τα Herbalife για πρωτεινες και ο οργανισμός μου λαλησε. Εκανα 3 μήνες για να επανέλθω. Ειχα φουσκώσει σαν την Πετρουλάκη(λογω γυμναστικής παράλληλα) και φυσικά οταν το ειπα στις γυμναστριες που απορούσαν με τα αποτελέσματα εγινε χαμός. Ασε που μετα το σταματημα εχασα αρκετό απο το μυικό ιστό που ειχα χτίζει με φυσικό τρόπο και αντικαταστήθηκε με λίπος!! Μπηκαμε ετσι σε προγραμμα ειδικό για να ξαναβρω το \"σωμα μου\'\' αφου περασαν οι 3 μήνες και εφυγε το φουσκωμα. Ευτυχως τώρα πια εχω βρει την υγεια μου εδω και 3 χρόνια. Δεν υπαρχει καλύτερο απο την υγιεινή διατροφή ακόμα και χωρις να γυμναζεται καποιος. 

Θα σε συμβούλευα να μην τα σταματήσεις απότομα. Καλό θα ήταν να το κάνεις μεχρι να τελείωσουν σταδιακά.Ενα την ημέρα (αν παιρνεις δυο) και μετα την μισή δοση στο ροφημα και τέλος καθόλου. Υπολογισε το με την ποσοτητα που σου εχει μεινει. Ανα 1 με 2 εβδομάδες αλλαγή. Νομίζω πως ετσι ο οργανισμός δεν θα πάθει τοσο μεγάλο σοκ.

----------


## moreira

Το καλύτερο φάρμακο για αδυνάτισμα είναι ένας γερός χωρισμός.
Καρατσεκαρισμένο !! 

Χάνεις αυτόν/ήν που αγαπάς, αλλά σου μένει μια super κορμάρα για το καλοκαίρι που σου φτιάχνει το κέφι !!! :D

----------


## Dimitra23

ΤΟ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΘΕΙΣ!ΕΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ!!!

----------


## kallia13

Εγώ είτε ερωτευτώ είτε χάσω κάποιον αγχώνομαι και τρώω :p

----------


## Marnek

Προτού απογοητευτείτε με τις δίαιτες, ακούστε και τη δική μου ιστορία:
Έμεινα έγκυος και ήμουν 72 κιλά (με ύψος 1.62, άρα ήδη χοντρή). Να μην τα πολυλογώ, στην εγκυμοσύνη έφτασα τα 96 κιλά, γέννησα, σαράντησα και ζυγίστικα: 86 κιλά!!!
Μου κάνανε μόνο τα ρούχα της εγκυμοσύνης. Ο άντρας μου, χοντρούλης κι αυτός μου έλεγε \"πρέπει να αδυνατίσεις\".
Για πρώτη φορά ήμουνα πιο χοντρή από αυτόν και, ταυτόχρονα, μωρομάνα. Επιπλέον, ποτέ δεν με ενδιέφερε ιδιαιτέρως η εξωτερική εμφάνιση, δεν βάφομαι κλπ, άρα δεν με ενοχλούσαν τα επιπλέον κιλά. 
Αλλά, κάτι μου έκρουσε τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου: Η υγεία μου! Ήμουνα μωρομάνα, μόνο 33 χρονών και κινδύνευα σοβαρά. Έτσι, παρόλα τα ξενύχτια και την αναγκαστική κλεισούρα, το έβαλα στόχο ότι έπρεπε να αδυνατίσω. 
Αρχικά ακολούθησα μία δίαιτα εγκυμοσύνης, στη συνέχεια προσπάθησα μόνη μου, μετά δίαιτα από διαιτολόγο που πήγαινε η κολλητή μου. εν ολίγοις, έχασα 24 κιλά μέσα σε 8,5 μήνες και είμαι πολύ υπερήφανη γι\' αυτό. 
Οι συμβουλές που έχω να δώσω είναι: 
1. Κάποιος πρώτα να το αποφασίσει και μετά να ξεκινήσει δίαιτα και όχι γιατί του το λέει ο άλλος
2. Να θέσει υψηλούς στόχους, έτσι θα πετύχει το καλύτερο δυνατό.
3. Κάποιες φορές θα παρεκτραπεί, θα φάει κλπ. ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ!! Σε αυτήν την παγίδα έπεφτα συχνά. Έτρωγα μία μέρα και έλεγα \"χάλασα τη δίαιτα, πάει\" και συνέχιζα και τις υπόλοιπες. Πλέον, λέω \"δεν πειράζει\" και συνεχίζω από εκεί που είχα ξεκινήσει!!
Αυτά

----------


## Marnek

Έκανα όνειρα και βγήκαν εφιάλτες

----------


## anwnimi

Μαρία έχεις σκεφτεί γιατί σου συμβαίνει αυτό ή πως ήσουν πριν σου παρουσιαστεί;

----------


## anwnimi

Σόρυ παιδιά λάθος ποστ

----------


## maria...

Εγω επερνα καποια reductil φαρμακα που κοβουν την ορεξη και εχασα 11 κιλα αλλα ειχαν πολλες παρενεργεις σε μενα τουλαχιστον

----------


## Τερέζα

Το μονο που θα μπορουσα να εμπιστευτω ειναι τα Xenical....


ναι μεν ειναι ακριβο 90€ το κουτι,αλλα εχει αποτελεσμα χωρις καμια σοβαρη παρενεργεια...και κανει πολλες καυσεις μαζι με την βοηθεια ειδικης διαιτας!!Ο φιλος μου το εχει ξεκινησει 1,5 εβδομαδα και εχει χασει μεχρι και το Σαββατο που μας περασε 3,5 κιλα!!!!!!!!
Απο την αλλη το reductil,δεν θα το εμπιστευομουνακαι τοοσο πολυ!Το reductil,χτυπα απευθειας στα νευρα του εγκεφαλου με αποτελεσμα να αισθανεσαι συνεχεια κορεσμο χωρις στην ουσια να κανει δραστικες καυσεις,αφου τα γευματα τα τρως με μεγαλη δυσκολια και φτανεις στο σημειο να μην θες να φας καθολου,αρα αυτο σημαινει οτι φτανεις σε ενα σημειο να μην δουλευει ο οργανισμος και να μενεις στα ιδια κιλα!
Επισης (αυτο παει προς τα κοριτσακια)μην χαλατε τα λεφτα σας σε κρεμες αδυνατισματος...ειναι απλα αναξιες λογου...δουλευα σε φαρμακειο και ο φιλος μου εχει φαρμακειο και εχω δει και ακουσει παααρα πολλα!!!καλυτερο θα ειναι τα 20€ που θα χαλαγατε για κρεμες να τις φατε σε πιτσες...το ιδιο αποτελεσμα θα εχει........

----------


## maria...

αυτο με τις κρεμες το ξερω οσες εχω δοκιμασει μαζι και με διααιτα δεν εκαναν δουλεια.τα xenical αραγε μπορω να τα παρω εγω που περνω paroxetine?

----------


## Τερέζα

ναι μπορεις να το παρεις,δεν θα σε επιρεασει καθολου!!!!να σε ρωτησω κατι??το reductil σου εφερνε ταχυπαλμιες και ιδρωτα??????

----------


## maria...

νομιζω πως απο τοτε π τα ξεκινησα με πιαναν κ κρισεις πανικου και διαφορα αλλα.ναι ειχα κ ταχυπαλμιες αλλα δεν ξερω αν ηταν απο εκει.δεν ειναι καλα προτεινω να μηντ α παρει κανεις κα8ολου κιας φενρει αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Τερέζα

> _Originally posted by maria..._
> νομιζω πως απο τοτε π τα ξεκινησα με πιαναν κ κρισεις πανικου και διαφορα αλλα.ναι ειχα κ ταχυπαλμιες αλλα δεν ξερω αν ηταν απο εκει.δεν ειναι καλα προτεινω να μηντ α παρει κανεις κα8ολου κιας φενρει αποτελεσματα.


οι περισσοτεροι πελατες τα σταματαγαν στην πρωτη εβδομαδα,επειδη τους εφερνε ταχυπαλμιες και ιδρωτα.....

----------


## maria...

ειναι επικυνδινα σιγουρα παντως δεν προκειτε να τα ξαναπαρω ποτε στην ζωη μου.και τα ξενικαλ σκευτωμαι να τα απρω φαντασου.με τα ξενικαλ οσοι εχουν παρει χανουν κιλα χωρις διαιτα η μονο με διαιτα?

----------


## Τερέζα

μονο με διαιτα την οποια πρεπει να την τηρεις!!!!!καλο θα ειναι ομως να συμβουλευτεις και τον γιατρο σου πριν ξεκινησεις!!!σιγουρα θα σου λυσει ολες τις αποριες σου στο 100% και ο διατροφολογος θα σου δωσει διαιτα με βαση τις εξαιτασεις αιματος και τον δεικτη μαζας σου!!!

----------


## maria...

σιγουρα 8α ρωτησω τν γιατρο μ σευχαρηστω

----------


## ψυχώ

> _Originally posted by moreira_
> Το καλύτερο φάρμακο για αδυνάτισμα είναι ένας γερός χωρισμός.
> Καρατσεκαρισμένο !! 
> 
> Χάνεις αυτόν/ήν που αγαπάς, αλλά σου μένει μια super κορμάρα για το καλοκαίρι που σου φτιάχνει το κέφι !!! :D


Αχ μακάρι αυτό να συνέβαινε σε ολούς.. Εμένα ο χωρισμός μου στοίχησε 5+ κιλα! το έριξα στο φαγί η χαζή.. :P

----------


## maria...

Εμενα ο χωρισμος π στοιχησε 15 κιλα ααχαχαχ

----------


## Adzik

Εγω παιδια για τα 3-4 κιλακια,..εχω σκοπο να γραφτω στο κολυμβητιριο...και να πηγαινω οσο πιο συχνα θα μπορω...

...χαλανδρι μενω...αν ειναι κανεισ που θελει παρεα...μια κι εγω μονη μου το αποφασισα...

να μου πει..

Για 5 ευρώ την ημέρα 
ΟΑΚΑ - Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο τηλ. 210-6834060 -61
Χάρις στο πρόγραμμα άθλησης κοινού από τις 9.00 το πρωί έως τις 20.00 το βράδυ τις καθημερινές (Σάββατο 9.00 έως 14.00) η πισίνα συγχρονισμένης κολύμβησης του ΟΑΚΑ είναι μια από τις λίγες πισίνες της Αθήνας που θα σας δεχτεί με ημερήσια επίσκεψη για το ευτελές ποσό των 5 ευρώ. Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει πως δεν θα χρειαστείτε και εδώ ό,τι απαιτούν όλα τα δημοτικά κολυμβητήρια, δηλαδή βεβαιώσεις από καρδιολόγο, δερματολόγο και γυναικολόγο (και 2 φωτογραφίες). Μία από τις ιδιαιτερότητες του ΟΑΚΑ είναι πως εκτός των άλλων απαιτείται και υπεύθυνη δήλωση πως γνωρίζετε κολύμβηση... 


Κολυμβητήριο Χαλανδρίου, τηλ. 210-6819350
Το Κολυμβητήριο λειτουργεί 7.00π.μ. - 8.00μ.μ. 
για δημότες και ετεροδημότες

Σχολές εκμάθησης κολύμβησης για παιδιά από 3 ως 12 ετών
Διεύθυνση : Λ.Πεντέλης 150

Πρόγραμμα Κολύμβησης για άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες
Διεύθυνση : Κολυμβητήριο (Λ.Πεντέλης 150)

Γυμναστική Γυναικών &amp; Aerobic
Διεύθυνση : α) Κολυμβητήριο (Λ.Πεντέλης 150)
β) Μάρκος Παπαδάκης (Μεθώνης 1)

Σχολές εκμάθησης Αντισφαίρισης 
Διεύθυνση : α) Αποστολοπούλου &amp; Μυκόνου
β) Πάτημα Χαλανδρίου

Αίθουσα με Βάρη
Διεύθυνση : Λ.Πεντέλης 150


ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ : 210 6819350 / 210 6821975


Κολυμβητηριο στο Αλσος Βεικου.

Η πισινα ειναι ανοικτη, 25αρα, με 13 διαδρομες, θερμ. νερου 26 c

Eγγραφη για ενηλικες : 

1) Ιατρικες βεβαιωσεις καρδιολογου-δερματολογου
2) Δυο φωτογραφιες
3)Ταυτοτητα και φωτοτυπια ταυτοτητας
Αν ειστε δημοτες γαλατσιου προσφατο λογαριασμο ΔΕΗή Οτε ή ΕΥΔΑΠ

Για φοιτητες μεχρι 24 χρονων
Ολα τα παραπανο μαζι με μια βεβαιωση σπουδων

Τιμες

Για μη δημοτες: 30 ευρω εγγραφη και 40 μηνιαια συνδρομη
Για δημοτες: 20 ευρω εγγραφη και 30 μην.συνδρ.

Για φοιτητες : 10 ευρω εγγραφη και 15 ευρω μην.συνδρ., το ιδιο και για υπαλληλους του δημου.

Ωρες λειτουργιας:

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ: 14:30-16:45 &amp; 20:00-21:30
ΤΡΙΤΗ-ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ: 7:00-16:45 &amp; 20:00-21:30
ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ: 7:00-9:00 &amp; 12:00-14:00

Εχει ανετο χωρο παρκινγκ και με συγκοινωνια περνετε το 608 και κατεβαινετε στη σταση: ΑΛΣΟΣ, βρισκεται ακριβως στην εισοδο.

----------


## Jason

Χειροτερο πραγμα απο το να ξεκινας μια προσπαθεια και στη μεση να την εγκαταλειπεις δεν υπαρχει. Αυτο συμβαινει καθε φορα που θελω να χασω καποια κιλα,ολα ωραια και καλα,ξεκιναω σωστη διατροφη,προγραμμα κλπ,την πρωτη εβδομαδα παμε οπως πρεπει,εεεε μετα τι με πιανει τα δινω ολα ενα σουτ πλακωνομαι στο φαγητο και παει ολη η προσπαθεια στο ετσι.

Δεν μπορω να το ελενξω ,ειναι φοβερο,λες κ υπαρχει ενα αγγελακι απο αριστερα κ ενα διαβολακι απο δεξια και μου λενε θα κανεις εκεινο δεν θα κανεις αυτο,και γω να πρεπει να διαλεξω.

Μα ουτε αυτο? Τοσο αχρηστος ειμαι πια,ουτε μια διαιτα να μην μπορω να εφαρμοσω.:mad:

----------


## Sofia

jason πιστεύω πώς η συνεπεια σε ενα προγραμμα δεν ειναι απλη, δεν ειναι τυχαια. το να την σκαπουλαρουμε κοινως απο ενα προγραμμα, συνεχως εχει μια αιτια κ λογο...ακομα κι αν μιλαμε και για μια διαιτα.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by Manos88_
> Θεοφανία αυτός δεν είναι και ο λόγος που οι άνθρωποι όσο μεγαλώνουν παίρνουν κιλά και κάνουν κοιλίτσες; πέφτει ο μεταβολισμός σου ΚΑΘΕ χρόνο... μπορείς να πειραματιστείς με διάφορα κομπιουτεράκια...
> 
> TC, όταν έχεις σωματικό πρόβλημα και δεν μ πορείς να ασκηθείς κάνεις απλά διατροφή... τι νομίζεις ότι με την γυμναστική πόσο να κάψεις 300 θερμίδες και πολύ σου λέω; 80% είναι διατροφή 20% γυμναστική.
> 
> Εγώ ήμουν 1,85 και 120 (παχύσαρκος) κιλά πριν 9 μήνες και τώρα έφτασα τα ιδανικά 85 με μηδαμινή γυμναστική... βέβαια τα πρώτα κιλά τα έχασα πολύ γρήγορα λόγω κρίσεως που είχα πάθει και δεν έβαζα μπουκιά στο στόμα μου για δύο ολόκληρες βδομάδες. Με την γυμναστική όμως θα σφίξεις και είναι απαραίτητη απλά στην αρχή που λες εσυ δεν είναι θέμα. Αντιθέτως δεν πρέπει να αρχίζεις πολύ απότομα γιατί ζορίζεις τον οργανισμό σου.


 Πόσα κιλά έχασες έτσι?Σε ρωτάω γιατί έκανα κι εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο,και δεν έχασα ούτε κιλό,και μάλιστα μου τη λέγαν όλοι,ότι με το να τρως τίποτα δεν χάνεις και τσαντιζόμουνα

----------


## deleted_member005

όταν δεν τρως τίποτα δε χάνεις λίπος κ όλοι οι γιατροί λένε ότι δεν πρέπει να το κάνουμε αυτό. Κι εγώ το χω κάνει πιο παλιά, έχασα για 2-3 βδομάδες κ μετά τίποτα, τελικά τα ξαναπήρα πίσω. Κι ο φίλος μου έχασε έτσι 25 κιλά. Ήταν 85 κ έπεσε στα 60 σε 2-3 μήνες αλλά δεν έτρωγε τίποτα, μόνο νερό κ red bull. Κ τώρα είναι στα 71 δε μπορείς μια ζωή να μην τρως τίποτα θέλει σωστή διατροφή γύρω στις 1200-1400 θερμίδες τη μέρα

----------


## Παστελι

εγω μια εβδομαδα π δουλευω εχω χασει μονο 400 γραμμαρια.και δουλευω σχεδον 11 ωρες καθε μερα.τροω μεν το μεσημερι φαγητο κανονικα και οταν ερθω σπιτι τσιμπαω κατι αλλα δεν χανω κιλα.θα επρεπε να χασω και αλλα τοσες ωρες δουλεια και τοσες ωρες νυστικια.

----------


## Jason

Γυμναστηριο/γυμναστικη+διαιτα/διατροφη=κατεβαινουν τα κιλα,so simple.

----------


## Παστελι

jason εσυ ποσα κιλα εισαι?

----------


## Jason

....

----------


## Jason

3 οκτωβριου 2009,ημερα Σαββατο,ωρα 00:04,Jason 

Ξεκιναω διαιτα και παραλληλα γυμναστηριο,στοχος να χαθουν σε 2 μηνες 12-15 κιλα,δλδ στις 3 Δεκεμβριου θα πρεπει οταν θα παω στην ζυγαρια να δω ποσα κιλα ειμαι να γραφει 12-15 κιλα κατω απο το αρχικο βαρος που ειμαι τωρα.

Για μενα προσωπικα ειναι το μονο ευκολο να τα χασω,ολα στο μυαλο ειναι,το εχω ξανακανει απλως ποτε δεν καταφερα μετα απο αυτο να διατηρουμαι και ετσι κατεληγα παντα μετα απο καποιο καιρο παλι στο ιδιο σημειο.

*Ναι ναι ξερω,δεν ξεκιναω δευτερα οπως λενε ως συνηθως \"απο δευτερα διαιτα\",ετσι για σπασιμο.:P

Θα ξαναποσταρω σε δυο μηνες...:D:D

----------


## liveloula

περημενουμε τα αποτελεσματα στην ζηγαρια.
και εγω τοσα κιλα θελω να χασω και πιο λιγα αλλα δυσκολευομαι.θα γραφτω σε γυμναστιριο μαλλον .

----------


## Sofia

Jason, 

καλη επιτυχια:):)

----------


## Jason

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Jason, 
> 
> καλη επιτυχια:):)



Χο χο χο!!!:P :P

----------


## melene

jason καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα!
τι ακριβως θα κανεις για να τα χασεις αυτα τα κιλα?θελω και εγω αλλα νιωθω οτι ο μεταβολισμος μου εχει πεσει σε λυθαργο:(

----------


## liveloula

μελενε εγω εχω επαφες με εναν γιατρο και περημνω να μ πει για ακτι σκευασματα που τα καταπινουμε και φουσκωνουν στο στομαχι.φυτικα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by liveloula_
> μελενε εγω εχω επαφες με εναν γιατρο και περημνω να μ πει για ακτι σκευασματα που τα καταπινουμε και φουσκωνουν στο στομαχι.φυτικα.


οσο θα αθλησαι , η συμβουλη μου ειναι να μην αλλαξεις διατροφικες συνηθειες ιδως με νεα φαρμακα κοντα σε αυτα που ηδη παιρνεις γιατι θα επιβαρυνεις το στομαχι σου ...
Πολλα φαρμακα για το αδυνατισμα περιεχουν διεγερτικες ουσιες 
για να πετυχουν το αισθημα του κορεσμου και αυτο ειναι οτι χειροτερο για σενα ....
Καθε φορα που θα πας στο γυμναστηριο , θα χανεις σε θερμιδες ενα γευμα ! φτανει αυτο πανικουλα...
μην παρεις κανενα φαρμακο για τοαδυνατισμα πριν ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου αν μπορεις να το παρεις αφοβα

----------


## anti

Όσον αφορά τα παραπάνω κιλά, η σωστή ισορροπία οφείλεται σε 3 παράγοντες:

- Διατροφή
- Άσκηση
- Οργανισμός

Η διατροφή είναι υπερτιμημένη. Προσωπικά τρώω σαν το γουρούνι οτιδήποτε (πχ 850 gr παγωτό όταν βλέπω dvd ενώ πριν έχω φάει \"κανονικό και βάλε\" γευμα) απλά έχω καλό μεταβολισμό ακόμα και τώρα στα 29 και αθλούμαι σχετικά συχνά. Είμαι ακριβώς στα κιλά μου κι έχω αρμονικό και σφικτό σώμα. 
Το να αναλύεις τώρα αν η κάθε τροφή έχει θερμίδες κλπ είναι ημίμετρο ξεκάθαρα. Και ταλαιπωρία φαντάζομαι

Τρώτε ότι θέλετε ελεύθερα (κρέας, γλυκά, οτιδήποτε) κι απλά γυμναστείτε και μην βαριέστε. Ειδικά οι γυναίκες. Κι όχι χάπια και αηδίες.

Όταν ο οργανισμός επιθυμεί κάτι, πρέπει να του το δίνεις. \"αχ και να έτρωγα σοκολάτα\". Ε φάε!!!! 
Απλά αντίστοιχα είμαστε φτιαγμένοι για πιο βουκολικές καταστάσεις, όχι καρεκλα, κρεβατι, καρεκλα, καθισμα αυτοκινήτου, καναπές. Γι\'αυτό γινόμαστε χοντροί και δεν νιώθουμε καλά με τον εαυτό μας και το σώμα μας.

----------


## claire

η καλή διατροφή δεν ειναι υπερεκτιμημένη. είναι απαραίτητη αν θες να έχεις καλή υγεία μακροπρόθεσμα.

----------


## lola

τα φυτικα φαρμακα μαζι με διατροφη και ασκηση βοηθουν χωρις παρενεργειες

----------


## giwta2

εχεις δοκιμάσει αυτά που κυκοφορούν στα φαρμακεία και είδες αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## lola

12 kila

----------


## giwta2

με φάρμακα επιτρέπεται να παίρνεις τέτοια;όσο για την διατροφή ήταν η συνηθισμένη;και σε πόσο χρονικό διάστημα τα έχασες;

----------


## melene

εγω παντως απο τοτε που αρχισα να μειωνω τα χαπια που παιρνω χωρις διαιτα και διατηροντας ακριβως την junk διατροφη που εκανα πριν χανω κιλα!εχω χασει τρια μεχρι στιγμης..

----------


## predator

το μηνυμα μου μπορει να φανει εκτος θεματος(συγνωμη γι αυτο)απο μικρος ημουν αυτο που λεμε μπουλουκος:D μεχρι 2α λυκειου ημουν χοντρος,τοτε ημουν 104 περιπου δεν ζυγιζομουν τεσπα το καλοκαιρι εκεινη της ταξης ειπα να παω γυμναστηριο γιατι ηθελα να αδυνατισω,εκανα τη βλακεια βεβαια να τρωο το πολυ 600 θερμιδες την ημερα αλλα μεσα σε 2 μηνες-ιουνιος-αυγουστος εφτασα στα 83 βεβαια ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο και δεν το συνιστω σε κανεναν,απο ολα αυτα καταλαβα ομως οτι δεν παιζει ρολο να μετρας θερμιδες σαν υστερικος(πραγμα που αρχικα εκανα)ουσια ειναι να συνηθισεις τη σωστη διατροφη ωστε να ειναι ευχαριστω και οχι καταγκαστικο πχ. δεν μπορω να ακουω αυτους που βλεπουν γλυκα στα ζαχαροπλαστεια και γλυφουν τα τζαμια λολ,λοιπον εγω νομιζω οτι σημαντικο ειναι κανονικη διατροφη και αυξηση του μεταβολισμου με εξυπνα κολπα πχ σκαλες,περπατιμα,πολυ νερο που αδυνατιζει οχι χαπια και αλλα σκευασματα που αν ηταν αποτελεσματικα 100% ολος ο κοσμος θα ηταν αδυνατος.

----------


## Litsa37

νομίζω οτι το νερό είναι ότι καλύτερο

----------


## chr1986

Αυτό με τα κιλά είναι δράμα.. Μόνο λεκιθίνες έχω πάρει αλλά εάν δεν έκανα και δίαιτα παράλληλα δε θα έχανα βάρος. Εγώ έχω βαρεθεί το άλλο βρε παιδιά..Παιδεύεσαι , χάνεις βάρος γυμναστήρια χαμός και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.. Και το πιο σπαστικό είναι τα ρούχα που δε μπαίνουν.. Εγώ είχα καταφέρει να χάσω 15 κιλά σε 2 χρόνια σιγά σιγά και ήμουν πολύ ικανοποιημένη από το αποτέλεσμα. Σου σπάνε τα νεύρα όμως από τις στερήσεις και μετά πέφτεις με τα μούτρα. Σε μένα πάντως το θέμα είναι η ψυχολογική εξάρτηση που έχω από το φαγητό, δεν ξέρω σε σας..

----------


## kitty21

exw dokimasei ena swro pragmata!! 
t i p o t a 
prin 2 mines edwsa ena swro lefta sto xs tis powerhealth kai den ekane apolutws tipota. 
lekithines to idio 
skoni mia fili mou pairnei blakeia kai auto. 
paleua na xasw polu kairo kila kai persi 1 fora sti zwi mou erwteutika (eixa kanei polles sxesei prin alla tetoios erwtas prwti fora)!!!den ithela na faw katholou !! 
gi auto psakse na erwteuteis kai tha deis pws ta xaneis!! 
(koita na min ton xwriseis omws giati egw pou ton xwrisa ta ksanaebala kai twra pali stin prospatheia adunatismatos eimai!! )
i moni - dustuxws lush einai gumnastiki kai diatrofi, aa kai polu nero-

----------


## jimmaster

Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ COPY PASTE ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΒΑΡΟΣ....

""Εχω περασει απο παχυσαρκια. Τα βηματα ειναι τα εξης: Βρες τα πραγματα μεσα σου στην ψυχη σου που σε πικραινουν και με βοηθεια ειδικου - φιλων - προσωπικη προσπαθεια (κυριως) αντιμετωπισε τα ολα μπορεις, Γραψου γυμναστηριο και ζητα εξαντλητικο προγραμμα για καυση λιπους αλλα ΚΑΙ (πολυ σημαντικο αυτο) μυικη ενδυναμωση - οχι σκετο αερομπικ και τπτ αλλο, συνδυασε το με ισορροπημενη διατροφη (λεω ισορροπημενη οχι ΠΕΙΝΑΣ) απο διαιτολογο στην οποια θα πεις οτι γυμναζεσαι εντονα ωστε να σου χει αρκετες θερμιδες, οχι μαρουλοφυλλα και αλλες αηδιες που ακουω και εκνευριζομαι. Καθε 10 μερες πεσε με τα μουτρα για μια μερα σε οτι γουσταρεις να τρως (οτιδηποτε) μονο ομως για μια μερα. Αντικατεστησε το ψωμι, τις φρυγανιες και ολα τα "ψωμοειδη" καθως και ρυζια και μακαρονια με ολικης, μαυρα κτλ... Ψαξε για καταλληλα συμπληρωματα διατροφης (οχι καφεδες αδυνατισματος και γενικως οχι προιοντα ΑΠΑΤΕΣ που υποσχονται λαγους με πετραχειλια) οπως πολυβιταμινη, σκονη πρωτεινης, αμινοξεα (καρνιτινη και αργινινη ειναι φοβερα για καυση λιπους) Οσο θα αδυνατιζεις μην κανεις υπερβολες (οπως να πεινας... θα κρεμασει το δερμα θα γινει σα πατσαβουρα... θελει ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ και σιγουρα) και κατα προτιμηση πηγαινε και κολυμβητηριο ωστε να τσιτωνεις την επιδερμιδα οσο γινεται απ την χαλαρωση που θα υποστει απο το αδυνατισμα. 

Βαλε θεληση, κοψε τα κλαψουρισματα εισαι πολυ νεα και εχεις χρονο να κανεις οτι γουσταρεις. Στην τελικη παρε και τον δικο σου και γυμναστειτε παρεα. Θελει υπομονη, προγραμμα και γενικως βαλε την γυμναστικη στη ζωη σου γιατι στο λεω... πιεζοντας τον εαυτο σου με διαιτες πεινας και διαφορες αλλες αηδιες ειναι απλα ενα roller coaster κιλων που καμια φορα οδηγει τις γυναικες (αλλα και τους αντρες) στην νευρικη ανορεξια (το περασα και αυτο πολυ ηπια βεβαια) και την απογοητευση και συνηθως εχει τη ριζα του σε ψυχολογικο προβλημα που κανει φαυλο κυκλο με το υπαρχον παχος. Κανε την αλλαγη και βαλε το μαχαιρι στο κοκκαλο. Ειμαι 3-4 χρονια μεγαλυτερος σου και τα εχω περασει ολα πιστεψε με. 

Δεν εχω να πω κατι αλλο. ΚΑΛΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ""

----------


## kostas1983

Kalhspera elena221 οταν λες λειτουργησαν θαυμασια εννοεις οτι εχασες λιπος η και μυικο ιστο.Σε ποσο καιρο ειδες διαφορα και τι τιμη τα πηρες αν θες στειλε πμ.

----------


## Gothly

καλα ρε ελενα βαζεις λινκ με χαπια αδυνατίσματος, παμε καλα? ξέρουμε οτι αδυνάτισμα με χάπια δεν ειναι υγιεινό! πόσα χρόνια θα περασουν για να το καταλαβετε? ακου λειτουργησαν θαυμασια.. και μετά ξύπνησες.

----------


## manos85

Νομίζω ότι κάποια συμπληρώματα διατροφής με βάση τον πράσινο καφέ, είναι αποτελεσματικά και άκακα. Δεν έχω προσωπική πείρα, αλλά από γνωστούς.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ1967

> ΧΑΠΙΑ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ - http://phen375.com Παρέλαβα την παραγγελία, εγκαίρως και τα χάπια λειτούργησαν θαυμάσια.


πεθαινωντας στην πεινα βεβαια!!!
πηρα απο την ιδια εταιρεια τον πρασινο καφε και μαζι μου εδωσε μια διαιτα που αν την κανει ανθρωπος θα χασει απο μονος του πολλα κιλα,αν δεν τα τυναξει πρωτα,δεν χρειαζεται να παρει καποιο αλλο χαπι!
εγω δεν εκανα καποια διαιτα,δεν μπορουσα!
ετσι και αλλιως αυτο μου εταζε το πρασινο τσαι πριν το αγορασω!
οτι θα χασω 2 κιλα τον μηνα χωρις να αλλαξω τις συνηθειες μου!
3 μηνες που το παιρνω εχω παρει και 4 κιλα!!!
προχτες μου εστειλαν και μειλ και με ρωτησαν πως τα παω;
αν ημουν ευχαρηστημενη και ειχα χασει θα μου εστελναν 1 μπουκαλι δωρο,αν τους εστελνα φωτο μου,θα μου εστελναν 2 μπουκαλια δωρο και αν τους εστελνα βιντεο 4 μπουκαλια δωρο!
ειπα να τους στειλω φωτο πως ημουν πριν και μετα αλλα αντιστροφα!!αλλα τελικα τους ειπα οτι ειμαι ευχαριστημενη και μου στειλαν 1 μπουκαλι!
μηπως και ραψω το στομα μου και με βοηθεισει!
γιατι ειχα αγορασει 3 και μου ειχαν κανει δωρο αλλα δυο!
οποτε 2 που εχω συν ενα που θα στειλουν εχω για τρεις μηνες ακομα!
τουιλαχιστων να χανω τα 2 κιλα τον μηνα που λενε!

----------


## Macgyver

Εχω να προσθεσω απο την 27χρονη πειρα μου σε γυμν. διατροφη , παντα κατα καιρους κυκλοφορουσαν διαφορα χαπια αδυνατισματος . Η πιο καλη μεθοδος ειναι λιγοτερο φαγητο με ελαφρα γυμναστικη ( η πολλη ανοιγει την ορεξη ) , και το μαξιμουμ που μπορεις να χασεις ειναι 1% του βαρους σου εβδομαδιαιως . Αν το πας παραπανω , ο οργανισμος θα ξαναπαρει τα κιλα του , ισως κ παραπανω , με την πρωτη ευκαιρια , ετσι λειτουργει σε μενα τουλαχιστον , μην κανω και τον ξερολα .
Nα πω ακομα οτι οι πρασινες σαλατες , χορτα , σελινα , λαχανο , αδυνατιζουν για τον απλο λογο οτι ειναι απεπτες , και ο ογανισμος καταναλισκει περοισσοτερες θερμιδες στην προσπαθεια του να χωνεψει , απο τις θερμιδες που περιεχουν οι σαλατες ( αν δεν τις πλακωσεις στο λαδι )
Επισης δωσε βαρος στιε πρωτεινες , χορταινεις χωρις να παχαινεις , και μπολικο νερο , 1-2 λιτρα ημερησιως .



Μαρια1967 , αν πεθαινεις στην πεινα , δεν ειναι καθολου καλο , διοτι ενεργοποιεις το συστημα αυτοπροστασιας του οργανισμου , δλδ θεωρει ο οργανισμος τη διαιτα σου ως ' λιμοκτονια ' , και για λογους προστασιας του , ' μειωνει ' τον μεταβολισμο , με αποτελεσμα να μην χανεις κιλα , και με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα φας , θα μετατρεψει το φαγητο σε λιπος , ενθυμουμενος την αποπειρα λιμοκτονιας !! ειναι θαυμαστα αυτοπροστατευομενο συστημα ο οργανισμος , μην τον υποτιμας .

----------


## peaceofmind7

Πιστεύω το θέμα είναι κυρίως ψυχολογικό. Απλά πρέπει να θέτεις μικρούς στόχους για να τους καταφέρνεις. Πχ το να χάσεις 10 κιλά σε 1 μήνα και εφικτό δεν είναι και θα σου ρίξει την ψυχιλογία αν δεν τα καταφέρεις αλλά και κακό στην υγεία σου θα κάνεις. Αν όμως απλά χαλαρώσεις κοψεις μια μικρη απόλαυση πχ τα γλυκά αρχισεις να γυμνάζεσαι και χάσεις 1-2 κιλά σε ένα μήνα με αυτό το σκεπτικό όλα θα [άνε καλά.

----------


## manosthess

Μακρια απο χαπια αδυνατισματος και αλλες διαιτες που σας υποσχονται απωλεια πολων κιλων σε πολυ συντομο χρονικο διαστημα!το καλυτερο ειναι σωστη και καθαρη διατροφη,ασκηση,υπομονη και αυτο που ειναι να γινει θα γινει!

----------


## katerina ts

γεια σας ειμαι καινουργια και δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα πως να ανοιξω δικο μου θεμα,χρειαζομαι βοηθεια για να αδυνατισω κι εγω...σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με ...

----------


## kerasi

Θα πας http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/forum.php και στην κατηγορια διαταραχες προσληψης τροφης θα πατησεις κ πανω αριστερα θα πας δημοσιευση νεου θεματος που λεει με κοκκινο.

----------

